# Adriana Lima walks the Runway during the Fenty X Puma Rihanna Fashion show at New York Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2018 - September 10, 2017 (4x)



## Mandalorianer (12 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (12 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Adriana


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2017)

Macht sich gut im "Rennfahrerinnen-Look"! :thumbup:


----------



## Skype (14 Sep. 2017)

Ja jetzt noch nen KFZ oder Bike^^


----------



## Herr Licher (16 Sep. 2017)

:drip: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (17 Sep. 2017)

voll lecker die Adriana


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Sep. 2017)

stuftuf schrieb:


> voll lecker die Adriana



da erwacht doch sogar DEIN kleiner Freund? Oder nicht?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## king2805 (18 Sep. 2017)

klasse bilder danke


----------

